# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ժամկետանց սնունդ / դեղեր/ ապրանքներ

## Second Chance

Շատ երկրներում մարդիկ առանց անհանգստանալու կարող են, գնումներ անել չվախենալով  որ իրենց գնած սնունդը/ապրանքը կարող է ժամկետանց լինել: Իսկ մենք հայերս ստիպված են շատ ուշադիր լինել, որովհետև գրեթե բոլոր հնարամիտ առևտրականները կարող են ամեն տեսակ ձևերով _սաղացնել_ իրենց պիտանելության ժամկետից անցած ապրանքները: 
Չգիտեմ դուք այդքան ուշադիր էք թե ոչ, բայց ես մի տեսակ սկսել եմ շատ ուշադիր լինել այդ հարցով, ու երբ պատահում է, որ շտապելու կամ այլ պատճառով չեմ ճշտում պիտանելիությունը, գրեթե միշտ խաբված եմ դուրս գալիս :
Ցավալին այն է, որ այդ երևույթյը չի շրջանցում անգամ առողջության համար խիստ կարևոր ապրանքները  ինչպիսիք են դեղերը և սննդամթերքը: 
Շատ մեծ խանութներ անգամ փոխում ու նոր ժամկետ են դնում ապրանքի վրա - դե արի ու զանանզանի: Գիտեմ օրինակ, որ Սթար-ում մշտապես հսկում են և դուրս են հանում ժամկետանց ապրանքները: Բայց փոքր խանութներում այդպես չէ հիմնականում: 

Մի բան էլ եթե կարող են բժիշկները պատասխանեն ինչքանով է վնասկար ժամկետանց սնունդը առողջության համար ու ինչքան ժամկետանցը հատկապես:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Գրեթե միշտ ստուգում եմ (մեկ–մեկ ուղղակի կարող է մոռանամ)։ Հայաստանում էլ էի ստուգում, ԱՄՆ–ում էլ եմ ստուգում։ Մի կարծեք, թե ժամկետանց ապրանքներ միայն Հայաստանում կարող են վաճառել։ Խաբեբաներ կամ անպատասխանատու մարդիկ ամեն տեղ էլ կան։ ԱՄՆ–ում էլ է երբեմն պատահում ժամկետանց սննդամթերք, այնպես որ ամեն դեպքում զգոնությունը կորցնել ու արխայնանալ հաստատ չարժե։ Ու ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, միշտ և ամենուր պետք է որևէ բան առնելուց առաջ անպայման ստուգել պիտանելիության ժամկետը։ Դժվար բան չի, չէ՞, բայց ինչքան կարևոր է։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ երբեմն նույնիսկ պիտանելիության ժամկետի ստուգումը չի փրկում անպիտան սննդից։  :Wacko: 

Ի դեպ, սա միայն սննդին ու դեղորայքին չի վերաբերում, այլև մի շարք այլ ապրանքների։ Ցանկացած ապրանք գնելիս հնարավորության դեպքում պետք է ստուգել։

----------

Jarre (04.03.2009), Rhayader (04.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էրեկ ՍԹԱՐ–ից «Հզոր» չիփսեր եմ առել, պարզվեց ժամկետանց էին ու «հզորությունը» գերազանցում էր թույլատրելի մակարդակը՝ հենց բացեցի, մի սարսափելի հոտ… ընդհամենը փետրվարին էր ժամկետը լրացել…

----------


## ars83

Ստուգում եմ: Երբեմն վրաս թարս են նայում, հատկապես, երբ ստուգում եմ ատամի մածուկի պիտանելիության ժամկետը: Ի դեպ նկատել եմ, որ միջին չափի խանութներում /ինձ հանդիպած, Երևանի Աջափնյակ համայնքում/ ապրանքը, հիմնականում, ավելի թարմ է լինում, քան մեծ խանութներում: Անգամ զգուշացնում են, երբեմն, որ ապրանքը չգնեմ, ասում են՝ թարմ չի: Իսկ, օրինակ, «Երիցյաններում» բոնբոներկա գնելիս նկատեցի, որ ժամկետը սպառվում է մեկ շաբաթից, փոխել տվեցի. դժգոհ նայեցին վրաս /բայց փոխեցին/:

Այն, որ խոշոր խանութներում նոր պիտանելիության ժամկետ են խփում, ես էլ եմ լսել:

----------


## cold skin

> Ստուգում եմ: Երբեմն վրաս թարս են նայում, հատկապես, երբ ստուգում եմ ատամի մածուկի պիտանելիության ժամկետը: Ի դեպ նկատել եմ, որ միջին չափի խանութներում /ինձ հանդիպած, Երևանի Աջափնյակ համայնքում/ ապրանքը, հիմնականում, ավելի թարմ է լինում, քան մեծ խանութներում: Անգամ զգուշացնում են, երբեմն, որ ապրանքը չգնեմ, ասում են՝ թարմ չի: Իսկ, օրինակ, «Երիցյաններում» բոնբոներկա գնելիս նկատեցի, որ ժամկետը սպառվում է մեկ շաբաթից, փոխել տվեցի. դժգոհ նայեցին վրաս /բայց փոխեցին/:
> 
> Այն, որ խոշոր խանութներում նոր պիտանելիության ժամկետ են խփում, ես էլ եմ լսել:


Ես էլ քանի անգամ խնդրել եմ, որ ապրանքը փոխեն, թարս են նայել, ու մի բան եմ նկատել, քանի որ նույն տեղից հաճախ եմ առևտուր անում, էլ գիտեն որ վարչունություն եմ անելու ասում են` հին է, կամ թարմ է…
Անպայման պետք ա ստուգել ժամկետը, թե չէ իրանց ինչ էնքան որ ապրանքից հասույթ ճանաչեն:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ընդհանրապես չեմ դարձնում:  :Sad: 
Բայց մինչև հիմա չեմ դժգոհել դրանից  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոչ բոլոր ապրանքներինը,բայց էն ապրանքներինը,որոնց պիտանելիության ժամկետը քիչ է լինում,անպայման նայում եմ:
Պիտանելիության ժամկետ նայելը սովորեցի կաթնամթերքից :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Միշտ նայում եմ, նույնիսկ եթե տուն տանելուց ու փաթեթից հանելուց հետո եմ հայտնաբերում, որ հին ա, տանում հետ եմ տալիս: Շատ խանութներ իմանալով որ հին ա վաճառում են՝ վաճառելը որն ա տուլիտ են անում  :LOL:  Օրինակ մեր շենքի մոտ միհատ խանութ կա, իրանք ինձ թվում ա հենց սկզբից ժամկետն անց են ստանում: :LOL:  դե բնականաբար իրանցից աշխատում եմ ոչինչ չառնել: Սթառում մի անգամ հավես դեպք եղավ. պանիր էինք գնում, վերցրեցի ընկերուհիս ասեց ժամկետը նայի, մենեջերը լսեց ծիծեղելով ասեց. «անցյալ տարվա է», մենք ասեցինք. «հա ինչ, կարող ա» էլի ծիծաղալով, նայեցինք ժամկետն անց էր իսկականից  :LOL:  Խեղճի դեմքը պետք է տենայիք  :LOL:  Մի վայրկյանում ցուցափեղկերից վերացրեցին էդ պանիրը: Բայց դե խանութներ կան, ասում ես հին ա, սուս ու փուս փողդ հետ են տալի, ու հին ապրանքը էլի դնում են տեղը  :LOL:

----------

ars83 (04.03.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Սթառում մի անգամ հավես դեպք եղավ. պանիր էինք գնում, վերցրեցի ընկերուհիս ասեց ժամկետը նայի, մենեջեռը լսեց ծիծեղելով ասեց. «անցյալ տարվա է», մենք ասեցինք. «հա ինչ, կարող ա» էլի ծիծաղալով, նայեցինք ժամկետն անց էր իսկականից  Խեղճի դեմքը պետք է տենայիք  Մի վայրկյանում ցուցափեղկերից վերացրեցին էդ պանիրը:


"Отсюда - мораль!", ինչպես կասեր Քերոլի հերոսներից մեկը՝ _ընկերուհի ունենալը և նրա հետ խանութ գնալը օգտակար է տղամարդու առողջության համար_։

----------

Jarre (04.03.2009)

----------


## Դեյզի

Մշտապես նայում եմ, հատկապես կաթնամթերք գնելիս: Յոգուրտները հիմնականում ժամկենտանց են լինում, հավանաբար սպառումը քիչ է և շաբաթներով պահվում են:
Հետաքրքիր է, համապատասխան վերահսկման մարմինները հետազոտություններ կատարում են այդ ուղղությամբ կամ տույժեր նախատեսվում են?

----------

Jarre (04.03.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

Լեհաստանում  դեղատները   երբեք   ժամկետնանց  դեղեր չեն վաճառի:  
Բոլոր դեղատներում կան հատուկ դեղարկղեր, որտեղ մարդիկ լցնում են տանը հավաքված, պիտանելիության ժամկետն անցած դեղերը: Սա արվում է  բնության պահպանության  համար:
Մեծ խանութներում  այն ապրանքները, որոնց  ժամկետը լրանալու է մեկ ամսից՝կիսով չափ էժանանում են :Իսկ ժամկետն անցած  մթերքները վաճառվում են բաց շուկաներում՝ կոնֆետ, ջեմ, յոգուրտներ, կարագ և նման բաներ...Էստեղ  արդեն ժողովուրդը գիտի, թե ինչ է գնում  ու ոչ մեկի նկատմամբ  ոչ մի պրետենզյա  չունի...Կոնֆետների  հերթերն էլ չեմ ասում.....

----------


## Jarre

> Բոլոր դեղատներում կան հատուկ դեղարկղեր, որտեղ մարդիկ լցնում են տանը հավաքված, պիտանելիության ժամկետն անցած դեղերը: Սա արվում է բնության պահպանության համար:


Ավելի շատ ոչ թե բնության պահպանության համար, այլ երևի Հայաստան ուղարկելու :LOL:

----------


## Դեկադա

Մի ժամանակ  չէի  ստուգում, մտածում  էի  որ  չեն  խաբի,  չ՞է որ  դրանով  պիտի  իրենց  հաճախորդին  կորցնեն: Բայց  հետո  համոզվեցի,  որ  լավ էլ  խաբում  են  :Sad: Հիմա  ստուգում  եմ// ինչը երբեմն  դժգոհության  առիթ  է  տալիս, բայց  դե  ստիպված  են լինում  համակերպվել//:   Եթե  բոլորը  ստուգեն    և՛ վաճառքը  կազմակերրպողները,  և՛  վաճառողները կաշխատեն  այնպես  կազմակերպել  որ  հնարավորինս  քիչ լինեն դժգոհությունները: Բայց  ճիշտ  ասած    Հայաստանում  կարծում  եմ  էտքան  էլ  հեշտ  իրագործվող  խնդիր  չի, մանավանդ  հաշվի  առնելով,  որ  էստեղ  կան ապրանքներ  որոնք  ամեն  օր  չեն    գնվում,   իսկ ոչ  պիտանի  ապրանքը  թափելը  արդեն  լուրջ  ֆինանսական խնդիր  է:

----------

